# are t4's from many years back available online from CRA?



## modul (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm just finding out about their online services, and haven't signed up yet, but just curious if I can get t4's that I haven't filed for online from CRA, or do they need to be requested directly and mailed? I am now remembering that I had a short term job quite a few years ago that deducted more income tax than necessary for what ended up my year's income, but can't find the T4 anywhere and with moving addresses I don't think I ever did get it in the mail... would it be something that CRA has available to us online?


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe they should be on line, but I don't know how many years back you can get. You need to register on line for an account and request an access code which will be mailed to you. The access code gives you full access to your CRA file (prior notices of assessments, tax years filed or missing, T4s and other slips, etc.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/esrvc-srvce/tx/psssrvcs/menu-eng.html


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I can go back 10 years.


----------



## Lata (Mar 10, 2016)

modul said:


> I'm just finding out about their online services, and haven't signed up yet, but just curious if I can get t4's that I haven't filed for online from CRA, or do they need to be requested directly and mailed? I am now remembering that I had a short term job quite a few years ago that deducted more income tax than necessary for what ended up my year's income, but can't find the T4 anywhere and with moving addresses I don't think I ever did get it in the mail... would it be something that CRA has available to us online?[/Q
> 
> The other option is go to an e-filer and file your 2015 tax return. Usually once the 2015 is assessed the e-filer can access your T4s on something called 'Represent a Client'. There are some scenarios when this may not work but in most cases it does. I myself am an e-filer and operate a company called Real Savings Tax Services in Calgary.


----------



## Lata (Mar 10, 2016)

The other option is go to an e-filer and file your 2015 tax return. Usually once the 2015 is assessed the e-filer can access your T4s on something called 'Represent a Client'. There are some scenarios when this may not work but in most cases it does. I myself am an e-filer and operate a company called Real Savings Tax Services in Calgary.


----------

